# Sick Danio (Septicemia?)



## AliLav (Apr 11, 2017)

My Zebra Danio, which I have had for at least 2 years, has been swimming strangely (vertically, slowly) today, and it looks like he has internal bleeding! There is no apparent injury or scratch on the outside of his body. When I first noticed I added API Melafix, and I just returned from my local pet store where I picked up API FURAN-2, which I have just dosed my tank with. Any advice will be super helpful!

Other facts - 10 gallon planted tank, with red platys and some cory cats (all seem to be acting/eating normally). I recently added a new rock and new plants, which admittedly I did not clean before adding to the tank. My female Albino Cory Cat died yesterday (have had for over 2 years also) with no apparent illness/injury before or after death. I have been feeding my fish frozen bloodworms a couple times a week for the last 2 weeks, along with flakes daily. I did about a 15-20% water change 2 days ago, and conditioned the water I put in the tank as normal. I currently only have an ammonia test kit, so I am not sure/able to check my water parameters this evening. PLEASE HELP! (Also, what is the best way to sanitize/clean plants before adding, I have reviewed videos etc but would like to hear from people about personal preference/experience)


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would only dose one type of medication at a time, but honestly it sounds like your danio should be quarantined or euthanized. If it's internal issues, the chances of survival are pretty minimal, and if it's infectious you risk infecting the entire tank. You can use clove oil or 200 proof alcohol (Everclear, if you can get it) as a humane way to euthanize a fish (acts like an overdose of anesthesia for humans).

To sanitize plants I've had success with a potassium permangenate dip. You can also put the plant in a bucket of water and dump a liter or two of tonic water in to nuke any algae/parasites with a massive overdose of CO2. Don't use club soda, as they add sugar to club soda to make it taste better.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

My concern is the tank size vs the inhabitants. Seems you are overstocked. Cory cats enjoy groups of five or more, and they need a larger setup unless they are the pygmy corys. Zebras do need upwards of a 20 long or a 29 gallon, and a small group as well, because they are such active swimmers. once you figure out the issue with the red streaks (most likely due to the tank having higher than normal nitrites) I would address the tank size. In the mean time, do as Guy suggested to get this one on track.


----------

